# Apache und Nginx parallel betreiben



## tomnick (30. Aug. 2016)

Liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe Perfect Server Ubuntu 16.04, Apache, PHP7 und ISPConfig installiert. Alles läuft super. Ich würde jetzt allerdings gern den Clients neben Apache auch gern Nginx zur Verfügung stellen. Ist das unter ISPConfig möglich und wenn, wo kann ich mich da etwas orientieren. Vielen Dank für etwas Hilfe...Tom


----------



## robotto7831a (31. Aug. 2016)

ISPConfig kann von Hause aus nur einen von beiden zur gleichen Zeit bedienen. Das Problem bei der Parallelinstallation wird sein, dass nur einer auf Port 80 lauschen kann. Apache müsste also hinter nginx auf einem anderen Port lauschen und nginx muss alles durchleiten.


----------



## tomnick (31. Aug. 2016)

Quasi als Reserve Proxy, darüber hatte ich schon gelesen aber ob das unbedingt schneller macht...


----------



## robotto7831a (31. Aug. 2016)

Wie gesagt das Problem ist der Port.


----------



## Till (31. Aug. 2016)

Noralerweise löst man das über virtualisierung, also ein root server aufd em 2 VM laufen, einer ist ispconfig master und der andere slave, auf einem hast Du nginx und auf dem anderen apache. Du brauchst halt 3 IP (host, vm1, vm2).


----------



## tomnick (31. Aug. 2016)

Kann ich mich also an https://www.howtoforge.com/multiser...se-servers-on-debian-squeeze-with-ispconfig-3 orientieren und eben nur einen 2.Webserver aufsetzen? Wie habe ich denn die Möglichkeit bei Einrichtung von Sites zwischen den beiden Webservern zu wählen?


----------



## robotto7831a (31. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe es noch nie gemacht aber auf der Seite für die Webseiten ist doch oben die Serverauswahl. Also entweder Server A mit Apache oder B mit nginx auswählen. Wäre jetzt meine Vermutung.


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2016)

Richtig, man kann den server beim web auswählen. Das oben genannte setup ist aber nicht das richtige dafür da es ein mirror setup ist. In Deinem Fall installierst Du einfach 2 mal nach dem perfect server (also einmal den apache und einmal den nginx server) und beim ispconfig installieren aufd em 2. server nimmst Du den expert Modus und sagst dass er sich mit dem ersten server verbinden soll.


----------



## tomnick (1. Sep. 2016)

Das heisst mit anderen Worten, der Master löst nicht bei Bedarf die Seite über Nginx oder Apache über die Serverauswahl auf sondern die Seite inklusive Mail, FTP etc liegt dann auch auch dem Slave und ich muß bestehende Daten die ich von Apache auf Nginx umlegen möchte auch auf den Slave kopieren? Ich hatte das so verstanden, das der Master entsprechend der Einstellung entweder Apache oder Nginx nimmt und dafür hätte doch als Slave ein LEMP+ispconfig gereicht quasi wie ein Nameserver nur eben Webserver


----------



## tomnick (2. Sep. 2016)

Master und Slave hat alles prima geklappt, kann nunmehr beide administrieren. Ein Problem gibt es noch, ich habe Daten auf dem Master(Apache) die jetzt im Slave unter Nginx laufen sollen. Wie kann man am besten den bestehenden Master auf den Slave bekommen ohne mit den IDS durcheinander zu geraten?


----------

